# Über den Tellerrand geschaut

## xraver

Hallo,

vor einigen Tagen hatte ich das Vergnügen bei jemanden Ubuntu zu installieren.

Also, LiveCD rein und installiert. Nach dem ersten Neustart fing das Drama an.

Das Gnome-Panel funktionierte nur zur hälfe. Einige Kategorien hatten keine Symbole und sobald man sich in diesen Sub-Menü befand hängte sich das Panel auf. Weiter gings mit Nautilus. Beim versuch den Dateimanger zu öffnen hängte sich auch dieser auf. Nach stundelangen suchen war ich schon fast am aufgeben. Irgentwie passte mir das Ubuntu-Thema nicht, also fix geändert und sihe da...... alles funktionierte so wie es soll. Panel zeigt die Symbole richtig an und Nautilus verrichtet jetzt auch seine Arbeit. Danach zur überprüfung hab ich nochmal das Ubuntu-Theme verwendet - wieder das Problem. Otto-Normal-Dau hätte einfach wieder Windows gestartet.

Ach wie schön das es unter Gentoo (noch) kein Branding gibt. Mit den Default-Einstellungen der Software-Entwickler fährt man einfach besser. Vermurksen kann man die Settings immer noch - aber bitte bei vermurksten Settings als Default.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr so mit anderen Distributionen gemacht?

Ubuntu soll ja besonders "Einsteigerfreundlich" sein - hier war das nicht der fall.

Aja, falls sich jemand fragen sollte warum ich den Thread hier starte - man erlebt öffters irgent welche Story´s und irgentwo muss man sie ja los werden  :Wink: .

----------

## spirou

Ubuntu-Bashing find ich zwar auch blöd, aber den Hype darum kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Auch bei mir hat sehr viel erstmal nicht richtig funktioniert (allerdings war das Kubuntu). Hab mich damit allerdings auch nicht allzulange aufgehalten. Am wenigsten Probleme hatte ich dagegen mit einem Konoppix auf die Platte installiert. Da ging sofort alles, was ich benötigte.

----------

## xraver

Ich weill ja kein *-Bashing betreiben. Wollt nur mal Erfahrungen austauschen.

Gentoo war die erste Distribution unter der alles stabiel funktionierte hatte so wie es wollte. (2002)

----------

## Gibheer

Ich hab Anfang des Jahres mein Notebook bekommen und dann, einfach um zu testen wie ut es mit Linux zurecht kommt und meinen Eltern Linux mal zu zeigen, hab ich erst Ubuntu und dann Kubuntu installiert. Das ging schoen schnell und funktionierte auch ganz gut, ich war richtig erstaunt. Ich empfand es als eine viel bessere Einsteigerdistribution als Suse. Dann hab ich aus dem ubuntusystem wieder alles platt gemacht und gentoo mit dem e17 installiert und empfand es irgendwie als viel schoener, obwohl noch garnicht so viel installiert war. Meine Eltern fanden es auch viel ansehnlicher als das braun von ubuntu.

Die anderen Distributionen die ich bisher ausprobiert hatte (vor 2-3 Jahren) haben nie laenger als eine Woche gehalten, dabei hab ich doch nicht viel mehr gemacht, als jetzt mit gentoo   :Confused:  Suse wollte irgendwann nicht mehr starten, Red Hat hat sich selbst zerschossen und Knoppix liess sich zwar installieren, aber dann nimmer starten. Nach nem halben Jahr Linuxpause hab ich dann auf draengen meiner Freundin gentoo ausprobiert und seit dem ist es MAINS  :Smile: 

----------

## xraver

Auf drängen deiner Freundin Gentoo installiert?

Nettes Mädel  :Wink: .

----------

## nikaya

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ach wie schön das es unter Gentoo (noch) kein Branding gibt. 

 

```

# euse -i branding

global use flags (searching: branding)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

local use flags (searching: branding)

************************************************************

[-    ] branding (app-office/openoffice):

Enable Gentoo branded splash screen

[-    ] branding (dev-util/eclipse-sdk):

Enable Gentoo branded splash screen

[-    ] branding (gnome-base/gdm):

Enable a custom gentoo branded artwork

[-    ] branding (gnome-base/gnome-session):

Enable a custom gentoo branded splashscreen

[-    ] branding (kde-base/kdelibs):

Gentoo branded KHTML user agent.

```

Ist aber zum Glück nur optional und wird einem nicht per default aufgedrückt.  :Wink: 

----------

## forrestfunk81

Also ich finde Ubuntu schon "relativ" Einsteiger-freundlich. Habs mittlerweile 3 Leuten übergebraten. Das Standard Theme ist allerdings wirklich hässlich. Aber man braucht sowieso ca.  1 Std ums zu installieren und die nötigen Programme und Updates einzuspielen... Da lässt sich das ja auch schnell ändern.

Meine Eltern wollen eh nur Surfen, Office und Bilder anschaun. Letzteres ist auf Ubuntu auch sehr einfach, da auch standardmäßig Digicam, USB-Stick usw. automatisch gemountet wird und n Icon aufm Desktop erscheint. Außerdem geben sie jetzt mit ihrem schicken Beryl-Desktop bei ihren Freunden an  :Very Happy: 

Ein Freund hatte keine Windows-Lizenz und die (alte) Platte voller Viren ---> Ubuntu/Wine/WoW installieren und er is glücklich.

Allgemein ist es halt so, dass es selbst mit dem benutzerfreundlichen Installtool (glaub Synaptic) für die meisten zu kompliziert ist Software zu installieren (Namen der Software oft nicht eindeutig und ne Suche nach Windows Media Player gibt kein Ergebnis  :Razz: ).

Vorallem aber die Multimedia Sachen (win32codecs etc.) sollte man schon vorinstallieren, glaub da muss man auf die Console (die Hölle für den Einsteiger).

Updates installieren machen sie alle selbstständig. Sind nur wenige Klicks + Passwort. 

Ich hatte nur ein Problem mit Ubuntu. Und zwar beim Installieren (mit der c't Ubuntu CD) wird GParted zum partitionieren verwendet. Das hatte damals nen üblen Bug, wenn bereits Partitionen bestanden und man selbst die weiteren Partitionen nach eigenem Schema erstellen wollte.

Außerdem gefällt mir nicht, dass es keinen richtigen root - acc gibt. Immer dieses sudo und dann Passwort des Benutzers, das untergräbt in meinen Augen den ganzen Sinn eines root - accounts.

Alles in allem aber ein dickes + für Einsteigerfreundlichkeit.

mfg

----------

## hoschi

Ubuntu ist Debian, es ist nur nicht so grauenhaft veraltet und deswegen so erfolgreich!

Die hässlichen Themes von Ubuntu mag ich auch nicht, Orange/Braun ist einfach nicht schön...

Und was anderes kann man nicht einsetzen:

Gentoo verschleppt Updates immer häufiger und länger (gtkmm/aspell/gnome) und quält sich selbst mit Installer und LiveCD.

Fedora ist zwar gut, aber bei RPM kriegt man einfach das grosse Kotzen.

Bei Suse kriegt man nicht nur von RPM das grosse Kotzen.

Debian ist wirklich gut, aber die dümpeln sogar in Testing noch bei Gnome-2.14 obwohl alles andere Up-to-Date ist.

Arch wird immer interessanter, aber es wirkt irgendwo noch unausgereift. Die kriegen es nicht mal Hin eine neue Anleitung und HTTP-Links zu den Mirrors zu erneueren, wirkt noch etwas "kindlich".

Eigentlich muss man nur Debian kopieren und ein bisschen aktueller sein, schon hat man die Garantie, dass einem die Leute zu recht aus der Hand fressen.  Bin gerade ein wenig angefressen, da mir Gentoo in letzter Zeit immer mehr Kummer bereitet.

----------

## henrynick

Finde die Ubuntu-Geschichte für Neueinsteiger eigentlich ganz in Ordnung.

Man hat relativ schnell ein funktionierendes System, mit dem man arbeiten kann

und man ist schnell 'angefixt'   :Wink:  vom 'Pinguin' - was man dann drei

Jahre später für ein System fährt - Debian, Gentoo was auch immer, bleibt ja dem 

eigenen Basteldrang überlassen.

Ich fand nur faszinierend, dass unter Ubuntu auch der Sound meines ASUS 6000KM

sofort und ohne Frickelei funktionierte - was ich unter Gentoo bis jetzt noch nicht

hinbekommen habe - zumindest nicht ohne irgendwelche Verrenkungen mit 

Windowstreibern und so. Ansonsten bin ich mittlerweile mit Gentoo ziemlich zufrieden,

aber ich benutze für die grafische Oberläche fluxbox und da hängt man wahrscheinlich 

nicht so an notwendigen Updates wie bei Gnome.

In der LUG unserer Gegend bringen wir, zumindest wenn ich an die letzten drei oder vier

Linuxneueinsteiger denke, diese jedoch über (K)Ubuntu zu Linux und bisher funktionierts.

----------

## xraver

@john.doe

Ja, das USE-Flag für Brandings hab ich auch schon gesehen udn werds mir bei gelegenheit auch mal anschauen.

Ubuntu ist sonst ganz ok und als alter Debian-Benutzer (wie ich mal einer war), kommt man mit dem System eigentlich ganz gut klar.

Positiv fand ich auch die einfache Installation der Media-Codecs. mp3 oder Videos geöffnet - Player sucht sich aleine die Codecs.

Feine Sache für Einsteiger.

Aber selbst geübte Linux-Anwender schauen verwirrt drein wenn so ein lumpiges Problem gibt wie ich es oben beschrieben habe.

Aber auch die Qualität von Gentoo lässt gewaltig nach. Als ich auf meinen neuen Rechner ein 64Bit-Gentoo installieren wollte fand ich folgenden Fehler in stage2-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2.

In der fstab steckt ein Fehler - welchen dürft ihr selber suchen  :Wink: 

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/BOOT      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/ROOT      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/SWAP      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   audo      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0
```

Ist ja nicht wirklich ein Bug, aber an wem wende ich mich wegen dem Fehler?

----------

## blice

Ich habe letzten Freitag für einen Kollegen Xubuntu aufgesetzt. 

Allein beim Installer macht der schonmal 2 Fehler die jeden Neuling zu windows zurücktreiben, 

dann kommt die Macke, daß auf der CD wohl nicht viel drauf ist, und erstmal 20min (dsl1000) daten aus dem Netz gezogen werden (Sprachpakete) - anschliessend macht es Windows-Like ein "Entferne nicht benötigte (Sprach)dateien" das dauert auch noch mal 10min 

Als es dann endlich lief, wolle ich toll mal demonstrieren, daß linux auch mit film und mp3 umzugehen weiss - siehe da gxine ist schrott.

Kanotix ist 100x besser

Also nicht sonderlich mein fall - nen hübsches tar vom gentoo-grund-system mit mozilla,mplayer und xfce -- 

mehr brauchts nicht.

----------

## sirro

Das ist kein Bug, das ist die i18n-version für ${GetunetesAuto}-Fahrer  :Wink: 

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ist ja nicht wirklich ein Bug, aber an wem wende ich mich wegen dem Fehler?

 

bugs.gentoo.org wenn er da noch nicht eingetragen ist.

----------

## dertobi123

 *xraver wrote:*   

> In der fstab steckt ein Fehler - welchen dürft ihr selber suchen 
> 
> ```
> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> 
> ...

 

Ist bekannt und bereits behoben.

----------

## blu3bird

Das war übrigens kein Fehler sondern ein Test .  :Cool: 

Stage1 + Stage2 Installationen werden offiziell nicht mehr unterstützt und jemand der es trotzdem macht sollte ne fstab bearbeiten können.  :Razz: 

Ps: Du hast den Test bestanden  :Wink: 

----------

## c_m

Also meine Erfahrung mit Ubuntu:

Habs mal als LiveCD aufm Mac meiner Freundin zur Datenrettung genutzt (OSX abgeraucht). Liev absolut sauber (PPC) und hat ihr einigen Stress erspart ^__^

Auf meinem Firmenschleppi (FSC S7010) liefs auch sauber. Allerdings bin ich dann wieder auf Gentoo umgestiegen ;-D

Ubuntu ist einfach nicht mein Geschmack (User == doof).

----------

## Sourcecode

Hallo meine Frösche, war wieder ein paar Tage nicht da, hoffe ihr wart alle schön brav und habt den anderen Pinguien nicht die Fische geklaut!

In diesem Sinne re Penguins!  :Smile: 

Also, auch hier ist wieder mein Statement, "es kommt drauf an was man will", und wie man das am besten erreicht.

Auf einer Privaten Powersurfmultimedia Station will ich kein frickeln oder sonstwas, das Ding soll einfach Stabil laufen und am besten mit wenig aufwand und das am besten auchnoch Performant und aktuell.

Das was du bei Ubuntu erlebt hast dürfte nicht die Regel sein, ansonsten wären die Foren voll davon.

Meine Freundin ist durch mich zu Linux gekommen (nachdem sie gesehen hat was mit Linux alles möglich ist  :Wink:  ) und hat sich (K)ubuntu runtergeladen.

Bisjetzt hatte sie keine Probleme damit (sie is absoluter Anfänger was Linux angeht, sie is "nur" n Erfahrener Windows Anwender) und es verlief bei ihr wohl Reibungslos (Laptop).

Das einzigste womit sie Probleme hat ist mit der ISDN Internetverbindung, das liegt aber weniger an Kubuntu als eher an der Scheiss Eumex anlage, denn nichtmal unter nem Frischen Windows System funktioniert der Treiber von der mitgelieferten CD mehr (keine ahnung warum, kann mir das ganze leider nicht ansehen und selber hand anlegen...)

Den "Hype" um Ubuntu finde ich auch übertrieben, Ubuntu hat ansich nicht das Rad um die Usuability neu erfunden, das kann ich auch mit SuSE oder RedPizzaMafiaHut erreichen.

Das einzigste was ich da an Ubuntu besser finde ist das es auf Debian basiert und von Haus aus nicht so "bockig" ist wenns um die Configs oder die Updates geht wie bei SuSE oder so.

Aber wie gesagt, es ist alles ne Frage was man will und braucht, ICH persönlich kann mit nem Ubuntu System auch nix anfangen da meine Vorstellungen von einer Linux Distri einfach eine andere sind (darum bin ich ja bei Gentoo), und das ist auch gut so, Linux zeichnet sich ja durch seine Vielfalt aus, es ist eben "für jeden etwas dabei".

Von daher kann ich den Threadersteller gut verstehen, als ich letztens noch n SuSE bez. nen RedPizzaHÜt System aufgesetzt habe, hats mich auch geschüttelt und ich war froh wieder daheim bei meinem Gentool33thaxx0r Linux zu sein.  :Smile: 

Von daher es ist einfach ne Sache der eigenen Maßstäbe, man muss das auch mal aus der Sicht des "normalen nicht frickelnden" Benutzers sehen, der das Ding einfach "laufen" haben will, da ist Ubuntu genau das richtige und gleichzeitig noch modern und genug Spielraum für Frickler um das System zu verändern.

MFG

das Chrüs

----------

## musv

 *Sourcecode wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das einzigste was ich da an Ubuntu besser finde ...
> 
> Das einzigste womit sie Probleme hat...
> ...

 

ist wahrscheinlich Deine Steigerung des Superlativs.  :Smile: 

http://www.kolumnen.de/sick-251006.html

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *john.doe wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   
> 
> Ach wie schön das es unter Gentoo (noch) kein Branding gibt.  
> 
> Ist aber zum Glück nur optional und wird einem nicht per default aufgedrückt. 

 

bin auch darüber froh. Eigentlich bin ich gegen Branding, das gefällt mir nicht.

Btw: @xraver: ich bin kein Ubuntu Fan, hab aber mehrmals in vmware Machinen und bei Freunden installiert und habe nie deine oben beschriebene Probleme gehabt.  Vielleicht hast du eine zu neue oder testing Version genommen?

----------

## xraver

Es war IMHO die aktuelle Version (Feisty Fawn) gewesen.

Ich selber brauche Ubuntu nicht und bin mit Gentoo immer gut gefahren. Doch bei Freunden ist der administrative Aufwand einfach zu gross um Gentoo zu fahren.

Zum Glück läuft es jetzt - und einige andere Leute werden nicht von diesen Problem betroffen sein.

Ist nur Schade das gerade DIE Anfänger-Distribution einen erfahrenen Linuxanwender fast 3h lang beschäftigt.

----------

## nikaya

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich selber brauche Ubuntu nicht und bin mit Gentoo immer gut gefahren.
> 
> 

 

Ich mochte den *buntu Kram von Anfang an nicht,obwohl ich Debian eigentlich mag.Ich habe es zwei -oder dreimal installiert und immer nach ein paar Tagen wieder gelöscht.Trotzdem würde ich Anfängern auch erst ein *buntu empfehlen.Es kann *buntu ja nichts dafür dass es MIR nicht gefällt.Die meisten werden im Laufe der Zeit sowieso andere Distributionen ausprobieren und halt bei der bleiben die einem individuell am meisten zusagt.

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Doch bei Freunden ist der administrative Aufwand einfach zu gross um Gentoo zu fahren.
> 
> 

 

Die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht.Ich hatte bei meiner Tochter (80km entfernt) Gentoo installiert,einfach weil ich mich damit am besten auskenne.Aber Gentoo will nunmal gepflegt werden.Und jedesmal bei Besuchen syncen und updaten war mir dann auch zu stressig.

Jetzt habe ich bei ihr Debian "Etch" installiert und brauche mir die nächsten 1-2 Jahre keinen Stress mit Updates machen.  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

Gibts hier keine Leute, die es wie mir ergeht?

Ich mochte Debian noch nie richtig.

Ich bin nie richtig hinter die Paketverwaltung gekommen und fand Debian immer viel zu undurchsichtig.

Irgendwie kommt mir Debian immer so vor wie eine Blackbox.

Und die *buntukonsorten haben diese Eigenschaften auch gleich übernommen - sehen nur ein bisschen besser aus.

----------

## Sourcecode

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Gibts hier keine Leute, die es wie mir ergeht?
> 
> Ich mochte Debian noch nie richtig.
> 
> Ich bin nie richtig hinter die Paketverwaltung gekommen und fand Debian immer viel zu undurchsichtig.
> ...

 

Jo, wie gesagt, ich mochte Debian auch nie wirklich, wenn ich ne Binäre Linux Distri fürn Sever Einsatz verwendet habe und es nicht Debian sein musste, hab ich direkt n RedHat draufgeworfen.

----------

## xraver

Wie man  hier  nachlesen kann, war Debian mein Einstieg in Linux.

Bis auf einige Debian-Typische Eigenheiten finde ich diese Linux-Distribution nicht verkeht. Das Projekt hat viel geleistet und ohne Debian würde es so einige Distributionen gar nicht geben.

In Umgebungen wo es auf stabilität ankommt, würde ich Debian immer wieder einsetzen. 

Das schöne an den verschiedenen Debian-Ablegern ist - das, wenn man einmal ein "reines" Debian verwendet hat, man problemlos mit dem System klar kommt. Da es keine kommerziellen Interessen gibt, wird ein Packt mit M$, wie es Novell und andere vor machen nicht drinn sein.

Ich würdes mal so defninieren;

- (reines) Debian als Arbeitspferd

- Gentoo für den PowerUser

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Gibts hier keine Leute, die es wie mir ergeht?
> 
> Ich mochte Debian noch nie richtig.
> 
> Ich bin nie richtig hinter die Paketverwaltung gekommen und fand Debian immer viel zu undurchsichtig.
> ...

 

mir geht es genauso. Ich finde, dass apt-get ganz gut gelungen ist, aber ist meiner Meinung nach zu unübersichtlich. Ein apt-cache search schlägt mich tot. Und die Gentoo Farben (der Konsole) ist eine der Sachen, die ich an Gentoo am meisten schätze.

----------

## Marlo

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich würdes mal so defninieren;
> 
> - (reines) Debian als Arbeitspferd
> ...

 

+++

Und RedHat wenn es um Cluster geht.

Ma

----------

## l3u

Also wenn es um Server-Kram geht, dann kann ich schon verstehen, wenn Leute Debian benutzen. Weil die nehmen ja irgendeine Version und patchen die bis zum Erbrechen. Hundert Jahre lang oder so. Also eigentlich das beste, was man machen kann, wenn man nach "Never touch a running system" geht. Man muß ja schon zugeben, daß es ab und an ein paar Probleme nach Updates bei Gentoo gibt, da muß man dann basteln (was ich ja liebend gern mache!) -- und ob sich das ein hochverfügbarer Server leisten kann/will ...

----------

## artbody

Redhat hate ich nur ne 5.x

Suse bis 8.1 war ok - als die SuSE dann zur AG wurden gings bergab und ab Novel Testsieger im freien Fall in allen Dimensionen

Mandrake war auch ganz gut bis die Mandriva wurden - 2.Platz im freien Fall in allen Dimensionen

debian für Server weil Provider abhängig

Gentoo seit 2005 - bis jetzt supper - allerdings - man sollte immer 2 instalationen haben 

eine zum testen eine zum arbeiten  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## jkoerner

Moin

Bei Debian habe ich angefangen selbst .deb zu bauen. Letztlich eine schöne Erfahrung wenn es klappt und auch andere (DAU) etwas ohne Stress erfolgreich installieren und auch deinstallieren können. Ich finde, daß Debian und deren Derivate  einen einfachen Ausstieg von kommerziellem OS bieten. Einfach auf relativ neuem Stand zu halten sind und eigentlich nie wirklich herumzicken. 

Mein Umstieg auf Gentoo war ganz einfach: Ich hatte die Faxen dicke mich durch die Qual des Debianpaket-Erstellens zu wühlen und Debian schreibt aufgrund seiner Struktur auch zu viele Vorgaben/Abhängigkeiten zwingend vor.

Mein Frau hat DesktopBSD auf ihrem PC installiert. Ich stelle hier einmal die Parallele zu *ubuntu her: DesktopBSD ist das Kubuntu der BSD. Einfach zu installieren, auf neustem Stand zu halten und, wenn man nicht neuste oder absolut exotische Hartware verwendet, läuft alles „out of the box”. Für ihre Ansprüche I-Net, Mail und Spiele absolut das richtige OS.

Und auch für mich ist etwas dabei, man darf die Software kompilieren   :Smile: 

MfG  Jens

----------

## misterjack

Meinen Freunden, die auf Linux umsteigen wollen verpass ich grundsätzlich Ubuntu, die meisten wollen ein funktionierendes System ohne sich groß mit der Konsole zu beschäftigen. Da ist Ubuntu gut geeignet.

Ich selber setze Gentoo überall ein, sei es Server, Desktop oder Notebook.

----------

## xraver

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich selber setze Gentoo überall ein, sei es Server, Desktop oder Notebook.

 

Würde ich auch gerne machen, aber meine gemieteten Server sind einfach zu schwach.

Da es für Debian etch kein Qt4.x gibt musste ich mir selber ein deb bauen - hat ewig gedauert - mehere Stunden auf jeden fall.

Ich war ja mal der Meinung das Debian das richtige für Server ist - wenn man nur einen WebServer braucht geht es auch ganz gut. Aber wehe man braucht mal doch mal eine andere Software Konfiguration - da lob ich mir dann doch Gentoo.

Zum Thema;

Schon mal jemand das "neue" Ubuntu getestet?

Wollte es letztens bei nem Freund installen. Soweit so gut. Aber als es dann an die X Konfiguration geht war der Spass vorbei. War ne olle ATI Karte. Beide Radeon (os|cs) Treiber wollten nicht und der ati Treiber vom xorg Projekt erkannte nicht die korrekten Auflösungen. Die xorg.conf siht bei dem neuen Ubuntu zihmlich ler aus.

Auf alten Rechnern ist man da echt aufgeschmissen. Da ist dann doch auf einmal wieder viel Handarbeit angesagt.  Tools wie xcfg oder wie sie heißen waren nicht vorhanden.

Selbst das dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server hat nur die halbe Arbeit gemacht. Dabei werden doch Auflösungen und Treiber und sonstige Settings abgefragt. Unter Ubuntu jedoch nicht mehr.

Vom Drucker mal abgesehen - der wurde erkannt und Treiber installiert - aber nun tut er nix anderes als neuzustarten sobald man was drucken will.

Einer der Vorteile von Linux ist es meiner Meinung ja das man Linux eben auch auf einem alten Rechner problemlos einsetzen kann und alles besten funktioniert.

Ubuntu versaut durch seiner "pseudo Einfachheit" diesen Vorteil.

----------

## Vortex375

Mir geht halt die ewige Kompiliererei unter Gentoo langsam aber sicher ziemlich auf die Nerven, drum wollt ich mir demnächst mal Arch ansehen.

Ansonsten bin ich aber echt zufrieden.

----------

## xraver

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Mir geht halt die ewige Kompiliererei unter Gentoo langsam aber sicher ziemlich auf die Nerven, drum wollt ich mir demnächst mal Arch ansehen.
> 
> 

 

Oh ja, dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Jedoch bin ich dann doch so manchmal immer wieder froh Gentoo Anwender zu sein. Und die Prozessoren werden ja eh immer schneller. Da dauert manchmal das Compilieren nicht länger als sich ein Binary zu installieren.

----------

## momonster

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Und die Prozessoren werden ja eh immer schneller. Da dauert manchmal das Compilieren nicht länger als sich ein Binary zu installieren.

 

Meiner nicht, der krebst seit Jahren bei 1,6 GHz rum.   :Sad: 

----------

## franzf

 *momonster wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Und die Prozessoren werden ja eh immer schneller. Da dauert manchmal das Compilieren nicht länger als sich ein Binary zu installieren. 
> 
> Meiner nicht, der krebst seit Jahren bei 1,6 GHz rum.  

 

Nanana, seit wann bist du Gentoo-User? 2003? Dann solltest du eigentlich mit make menuconfig vertraut sein...

Power Management Options -> CPU Frequency Scaling -> 'performance' governor

feste rein!

Danach solltest du immer die aktuell unter Linux unterstützte Spitzenfrequenz erreichen.

Also: nicht meckern sondern makern...

 Nur dass hier keiner auf böse Gedanken kommt ein dickes  :Wink:  

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Finswimmer

@franzf: Was bringt das, wenn die Höchstleistung zu gering ist?

Ich habe auch "nur" 1,9Ghz. Und das merkt man deutlich im Vergleich zu nem QuadCore oder ähnlichem.

Tobi

----------

## disi

Ich habe mir mal NetBSD angesehen und fand es eigentlich sehr gut.

Ich hatte keinen Einzigen "Haenger" im System (bei Gentoo aber auch nicht).

Die Konfiguration ist uebersichtlich und leicht zu verstehen.

Zum Thema  :Smile:  :

Um das Kompilieren kommt man auch nicht herum.

Leider hat man so wenig Moeglichkeiten es zu individualisieren wenn man Pakate benutzt (ohne grossen Aufwand).

Wenn man die Pakete dort nicht selbst baut, bekommt man auch sehr viele Abhaengigkeiten installiert.

Den Kernel macht man sich i.d.R nach einiger Zeit auch selbst, weil man einige Dinge einfach [nicht,haben] moechte (IPv6 z.B.).

X habe ich garnicht angeguckt, Apache Server hatte ich einige Probleme mit extensions in PHP, Netzwerk stabil.

----------

## xraver

 *momonster wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Und die Prozessoren werden ja eh immer schneller. Da dauert manchmal das Compilieren nicht länger als sich ein Binary zu installieren. 
> 
> Meiner nicht, der krebst seit Jahren bei 1,6 GHz rum.  

 

Also das ich natürlich von einer neuen CPU ausgehe dürfte ja wohl klar sein  :Wink: .

----------

## artbody

Also ich hatte vor 2 Wochen einen alten Firmenfileserver geschenkt bekommen

P4 1800+ 1GB RAM / IBM SCSI 120GB HWRaid10

M$XP war noch ca 3 minuten drauf.

hab kurzerhand mal ne Suse10.3 draufgeklatscht » musste sein um die Modlines für meinen alten 19" Belinea Monitor (mit R-G-B-H-V einzelstecker) wieder zu bekommen, denn Sax hat das xfine als tool mit drin. 

ne suche

 localhost ~ # emerge -S modline*

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : modline* ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

ergab nichts - und das Bild kann bei dem Monitor halt nun mal nur über die Modlines eingestellt werden.

Dann dachte ich » so kann das für meine Tochter (7) ruhig bleiben, kein Adminaufwand und einfach alle Jahre mal ein Update..

Aber wie es einem manchmal geht hab ich die Rechnung ohne meine Tochter gemacht.

Ich will aber kein KDE desktop 

ich will auch so ein wie du wo das Menü direkt unter der Maus erscheint...   :Laughing: 

 :Arrow:  OK ok yast2 » enlightenment (e16) » yast installiert fleißig

logout - gdm enlightenment auswählen » login 

sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuussssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

grauer Bildschirm  :Embarassed: 

Papa ist mein Rechner jetzt kapput ????  :Rolling Eyes: 

Gottseidank war sie dann ab dem Abend in den Pfingstferien.

Ich hatte die Schnauze voll von Suse

gftp » 32 gentoo instalations cd download » brennen»booten

da ich schon des öfteren mir ein gentoo aufgesetzt hab, hatte ich einige config Dateien mir kurz mit wget von meinem Rechner gezogen 

und bis auf ne minipanne hat auch alles bereits am nächsten Abend getan

Die Minipanne gab es in der make.conf 

da stand noch irgendwo im USE="....amd...."  :Laughing: 

und 2 Tage später overlay enlightenment mit dem E17 + fast alle Spiele ooffice ..gimp cinelerra....totem mplayer..... gnome » rund 12 GB kompiliert läuft.

Und ich bin froh daß es ein gentoo ist.

----------------

Randbemerkung zu Debian. 

Derren Namensgebung für viele Packete ist doch völlig daneben oder?

 :Rolling Eyes:  also was ich da schon verzweifelt für mein onlineserver gesucht hab.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## misterjack

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Randbemerkung zu Debian. 
> 
> Derren Namensgebung für viele Packete ist doch völlig daneben oder?
> ...

 

Also das frage ich mich auch durchaus. Logik scheint da nicht vorhanden zu sein.  :Smile: 

----------

## xraver

Bis dato hab ich immer alles gefunden. Beispiele?

----------

## jkoerner

Onlinebanking mit gwenhywfar und aqbanking…

Ehe du die passenden plugin-Pakete bei Debian gefunden hast ist hier auf meinem alten 1700+ auf Gentoo alles kompiliert.

OK, ich benötige nicht alles, was mir Gentoo mit einbaut. ABER im Zeitalter der großen Festplatten sind ein paar kB mehr oder weniger auch kein Thema mehr. Und Geschwindigkeitsverlust dadurch?   :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> OK, ich benötige nicht alles, was mir Gentoo mit einbaut. ABER im Zeitalter der großen Festplatten sind ein paar kB mehr oder weniger auch kein Thema mehr. Und Geschwindigkeitsverlust dadurch?  

 

Ist das nicht eigentlich der Gründe warum wir Gentoo benutzen?

Das was nicht benötigt wird wird eben nicht mit eingebaut.

----------

## Knieper

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> sind ein paar kB mehr oder weniger auch kein Thema mehr

 

Ausser, wenn in genau diesem kB der Fehler steckt, der das System kompromittierbar macht...

----------

## jkoerner

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ist das nicht eigentlich der Gründe warum wir Gentoo benutzen?
> 
> Das was nicht benötigt wird wird eben nicht mit eingebaut.

 

Jo schon, aber bei Debian ist alles ein Extrapaket was sich nur irgendwie als Library oder Plugin definieren lässt, bei Gentoo eben nur USE Flags die (lt. Maintainer) auch sinnvoll erscheinen. Das von mir angeführte Beispiel ist das - merkwürdigste  :Wink:  - was mir bei Debian je untergekommen ist.

Debian: Sourcecode wird zu vielen Paketen verarbeitet und es ist schlecht zu überblicken welche Debs man benötigt, sofern diese Pakete optional zu installieren sind

Gentoo: Sourcecode kann mit USE Flags beim Bau begrenzt werden, bleibt aber weiterhin nur ein Paket beim Bauen

@Knieper

ich achte darauf, daß mein System nur das enthält was ich benötige. Aber grenzenloses Gefrickel nur um irgendwo irgendwas bis in's Letzte zu „optimieren” betreibe ich nicht.

----------

## Knieper

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bei Debian ist alles ein Extrapaket was sich nur irgendwie als Library oder Plugin definieren lässt, bei Gentoo eben nur USE Flags

 

Das Verhaeltnis ist im Normalfall genau anders herum.

 *Quote:*   

> @Knieper
> 
> ich achte darauf, daß mein System nur das enthält was ich benötige

 

Mag fuer Dich gehen, aber mir ist es mit Ubuntu nicht annaehernd gelungen, das System so zu verschlanken, dass es sich

a) noch Ubuntu nennen darf und

b) meinen Vorstellungen in etwa nahe kommt

----------

## artbody

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Bis dato hab ich immer alles gefunden. Beispiele?

 

www-apache/mod_* z.B.beim debian 3.1 » libapache2-mod-* ....

dann die ganze komplette 

dev-perl   ist bei debian ales irgendein müll mit lib - sorry

Ich hab den Server nach erstem suchen dann einfach mit perlbordmittel aufgesetzt

```

...

perl -MCPAN -e 'install Data::Types'

perl -MCPAN -e 'install PDF::Template'

perl -MCPAN -e 'install PDF::Create'

perl -MCPAN -e 'install Catalyst'

perl -MCPAN -e 'install WWW::Mechanize::Shell'

perl -MCPAN -e 'install HTTP::Recorder'

..

```

redhat, mandrake bis hin zu suse behalten fast immer die orginalnamen bei

debian ?

----------

## xraver

Naja, nach dem letzten Security Debakel unter Debian (schwaches ssl) überzeugt mich Debian nicht mehr so. Ich benutze Debian auf Servern weill die Software stable und sicher sein soll - mit dem Kompromiss alte Software zu benutzen. Ein fast 2 Jahre alter Bug wirft echt kein gutes Licht auf die Debian Politik. Wer weiss wo nicht hier und da Zeitbomben ticken nur weill eine superschlauer Maintainer die Sourcen verändern muss. 

Wie schaut das unter Gentoo aus? Gibt es da Mechanismen die sowas verhindern? Oder kann auch hier ein einzelner Maintainer eines wichtigen Ebuilds das Paket kaputt patchen?

Vorschläge für Distributionen die halten was sie versprechen?

----------

## Carlo

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Wie schaut das unter Gentoo aus? Gibt es da Mechanismen die sowas verhindern? Oder kann auch hier ein einzelner Maintainer eines wichtigen Ebuilds das Paket kaputt patchen?

 

Das selbe Prinzip wie überall in der FLOSS-Welt. Viele Augenpaare, die gucken (sollten), und wenn's mal schief läuft, ist das Geschrei groß. Oder ganz kurz: Ja, auch Gentoo ist davor nicht gefeit.

----------

## think4urs11

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Vorschläge für Distributionen die halten was sie versprechen?

 

Am ehesten noch OpenBSD

----------

